# lighting to help my plants



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

I recently bought a 26 g bow front tank and have a lot of plants in it. They're doing well but I wanted to add lighting that would help. I bought the Aqueon Floramax T8 light bulb. It's 15 watt - the only option that fit the hood. I was surprised when I turned it on that it was not nearly as bright as the bulb that came standard with the tank . I'm still learning about lighting so I was wondering if that's normal or do I need something much stronger and brighter. Thanks......


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I am using two 24" T5HO bulbs on my 20gal tank. It is just the right amount for growing plants. I'm very happy with their output.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

you will need something much stronger than that if you want to grow plants. 
here's a good article about lighting needs. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/basic-guide-lighting-13/

I have 2 36" light fixtures that I have for sale right now. They have served me quite well and I'm only selling because I'm switching to a new tank.

My fixture has 3 T5HO bulbs, 4 led moonlights and a built in timer... i can let it go for $100


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks , monkE. I don't think it would fit my tank though. My current bulb is only 18 inches long. I can't believe that guy at the big chain pet store told me the 15 watt would work. I should've known better.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

My 10G came with an aqueon colormax bulb, I was not happy with it at all. 
I put a 10,000k coralife 15w t8 in my 18" fixture, it helped with some of the plants I had, my echinodorus vesuvious loved that light. Moss and Riccia did great, the other low light plants in that tank struggled though 
Here's a pic of the box and the graph;














Right now I have dual t5ho on both my main tanks (36", 24") all my plants are doing well with them.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it just the bulb you bought? Because if it is, then the guy wasn't lying to you, it's the right size bulb for the fixture. The light fixture will only take certain bulbs. The 18 inch T8 are all 15w I believe? (though I think there are really expensive retrofit LED T8 bulbs, but not sure how bright they are) it's not like incandescent where you can use different wattage bulbs in the same socket.
What you need is a new fixture, not just the bulb. The old bulb may have 'looked' brighter because it was a different temperature bulb.



fishobsessed said:


> Thanks , monkE. I don't think it would fit my tank though. My current bulb is only 18 inches long. I can't believe that guy at the big chain pet store told me the 15 watt would work. I should've known better.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Sploosh said:


> I put a 10,000k coralife 15w t8 in my 18" fixture, it helped with some of the plants I had, my echinodorus vesuvious loved that light. Moss and Riccia did great, the other low light plants in that tank struggled though
> Here's a pic of the box the graph;
> View attachment 14417
> View attachment 14418
> ...


all the bulbs on my planted tank are 6700k, i think the 10,000k is more of a bright, white light and helps bring out colour in the fish, but i don't think it's the right area of the spectrum for most plants... could be wrong on that, but I've had lots of success at 6700k


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 10000k, the 6700K and the Colormax bulbs will all grow plants fine. I have a 25 W 10000k T8 original fixture on my 46 gallon bowfront and it's growing Anubias and Java Fern just fine. It all depends on your objective. Most frequently, once a certain light threshold is reached, it's the amount of carbon available to the plants that's limiting, and not the amount of light.


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the input. I'll be checking out the bulbs that were suggested. Hopefully one will fit the fixture. If not , I'll be replacing the fixture. I REALLY love the look of a flourishing planted tank. You know you have an obsession when you'd rather spend money on aquariums than shoes :bigsmile:


----------

